# Sweet fourm guys names Nick and here's my 85



## edgewood85z (Sep 19, 2010)

After alil tune up



















Everyone loves these things









Starting the cleaning and removing of the bullshit.









I FOUND THE PROBLEM!!




















Vary nice but now it has a z32 wheel and b&m shifter








































This is my 6th zcar and so far iv
Replaced all gaskets
heads port n polish all new guts
timing belt
waterpump
pretty much it started tickin and it was stock so her time has come.N/A for now but turbo will be coming soon:givebeer:


----------



## edgewood85z (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok so the problems im having is when I turn it over everything works inside and fuel pump comes on but when pushed to start I get the "CLICK" sound.I need to know whice wire's go were..sorry but I cant remember.I have the small and big red wire together on the outside post and the wire that geos into the bottom of the starter to the engine side post.Am I wrong?maybe somone could take a picture or just explain.


----------

